# Noise on high gain amps on guitar rig 5



## kayhen (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi there guys i have a guitar link interface and a Charvel Pro Mod So Cal and when i'm using the guitar rig 5 i noticed some noise on the background even when the volume on the guitar is down is this noise being caused by the interface that i'm using or is it normal to be like this on guitar rig 5?

clip with the sound example:

Noise gr5 by Kayhen on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

Ps: i have the same issue on my desktop and laptop btw


----------



## Pedrojoca (Nov 24, 2011)

sounds like cpu noise 

try going a couple of feet away from the computer


----------



## kayhen (Nov 25, 2011)

Pedrojoca said:


> sounds like cpu noise
> 
> try going a couple of feet away from the computer




i did but noise remains the same....i honestly think that is the interface. the line 6 gx or ux1 do that kind of noise?


----------



## Sephael (Nov 25, 2011)

have you tried changing to a different cable from your guitar?


----------



## kayhen (Nov 26, 2011)

Sephael said:


> have you tried changing to a different cable from your guitar?



i'm using a brand new high quality planet waves cable the cable is shielded

any of u guys that use other interfaces have this issue? cos the interface that i'm using is a really cheap guitar link


----------



## kayhen (Nov 29, 2011)

any feedback about the line 6 gx noise issues? or the ux1?


----------



## kayhen (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## nickgray (Nov 30, 2011)

kayhen said:


> is this noise being caused by the interface that i'm using or is it normal to be like this on guitar rig 5?



Well, you plug your guitar to the interface, the signal gets amplified a bit (assuming you have a preamp on your interface), then the Guitar Rig's high gain amp amplifies the whole thing digitally tenfold. There's always a little bit of noise in an analog signal, even on a quality equipment you'll have noise, albeit very quiet, somewhere around -120db. The noise is still there though and when you amplify the signal (especially when we're talking high gain) you're gonna hear that -120db noise crystal clear.

The only way to get rid of is to use good digital amps (Guitar Rig amps certainly aren't good, use TSE X30, X50 and LePou's LeGion with IR-based cabinet modeling) and preamps of reasonable quality. And, of course, don't go mental with the gain knob. Also, you can try using a real hardware booster, like a cheap Boss SD-1, this way you'll have a boosted analog signal that won't need a lot of digital gain, so that -120db preamp noise won't get amplified as much.




Pedrojoca said:


> sounds like cpu noise



Central Processing Unit is just a piece of bloody silicon. The notion that it can somehow interfere with the guitar signal is ludicrous.

CRT monitors though can interfere, often severely, with the pickups due to charged particles from the CRT bombarding them.


----------



## kayhen (Nov 30, 2011)

nickgray said:


> Well, you plug your guitar to the interface, the signal gets amplified a bit (assuming you have a preamp on your interface), then the Guitar Rig's high gain amp amplifies the whole thing digitally tenfold. There's always a little bit of noise in an analog signal, even on a quality equipment you'll have noise, albeit very quiet, somewhere around -120db. The noise is still there though and when you amplify the signal (especially when we're talking high gain) you're gonna hear that -120db noise crystal clear.
> 
> The only way to get rid of is to use good digital amps (Guitar Rig amps certainly aren't good, use TSE X30, X50 and LePou's LeGion with IR-based cabinet modeling) and preamps of reasonable quality. And, of course, don't go mental with the gain knob. Also, you can try using a real hardware booster, like a cheap Boss SD-1, this way you'll have a boosted analog signal that won't need a lot of digital gain, so that -120db preamp noise won't get amplified as much.
> 
> ...




thx for the help


----------

